# Yogurt starter question



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have some gm yogurt that is frozen that I want to use as a starter for my next batch of yogurt.

Do I need to thaw it out first (in the frig) or can I just add it to my boiled milk once it has cooled down to ....say 90 degree or less? 

I have never used yogurt that is frozen as a starter always fresh from the last batch. :help 
Thanks! Amanda Lee


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I just plop it in, stir till it melts and then some, and keep an eye on the temp. 
Megan


----------

